# The Slime



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

i was siting at the spillway at knox when i saw my line moveing down the river lol. i realed it up the wall and he must of been 5lbs or more. when i threw him back i looked at my hand and was like OMG LOOK AT ALL THIS SLIME!! 
Q:whats up with all the slime(goo w/e) on them ??


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the protective coating found on all fish. But bigger cats and carp seem to have more, because they are bigger  This is why it is VERY important to wet ones hands first before handling fish that are C&R. I have seen many dead fish with a perfect hand print on their sides. They die as a result of fungus bacteria that attacked the slimeless area on the fish after being handled by a dry hand.......... CATKING


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Always good to wet your hands/net before netting/handling ANY fish. The protective slime will not come off on wet items.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

also,you will notice theres alot more of it and it smells
stronger this time of year.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Payara,

Personally, I think it has to do with warmer waters / adaptation thing. Higher bacteria levels in the warmer water....more protective coating.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Shawn,exactly! as carp were originaly built for temprate
climates,any hint of warmer waters they grow a thicker coat.
they do love their warm water,but this is when they are prone 
disease.

BTW-you have heard some of the people at the CAG board talking
of tracking carp by seing their slime on the surface?this aint BS.
there has to be a GOOD number of near by carp but it is possible
to track them this way.its not often you see alot of it,or it misses your
eye.but grass carp really leave it behind,possibly more noticeable bcause
they ussually cruise near the surface.its an interesting topic(i think)
and kind of makes sence when you reel in a line and you find a few
small globs of slimy junk caught on it.must mean they are near by


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've heard that.....and have noticed "slicks" along weedlines, on teh shallow sides. I'm betting that's what they are. Heck......the fish I landed at Salinda in IN in June.......you couldn't even hold them they were so slimey.


----------

